# Sata 2 onboard oder Sata 3 PCIe?



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich möchte mir die OCZ Agility 3 Series SATA 6G SSD mit 120 Gb holen aber habe nur auf meinem AS Rock H55de3 board nur Sata 2. Jetzt dachte ich könnte ich mir doch die SATA3 CARD ASRock SATA3 Card Massenspeicher Controller noch dazu kaufen und dann über PCIe die SSD anschließen und ihre volle Geschwindigkeit ausnutzen. Oder sind diese Controller Karten doch mit einem Leistungsmangel verbunden? hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## NCphalon (30. Oktober 2011)

Selbst wenn es was bringt ist fraglich, ob sich diese Investition lohnt... von S-ATA 6G profitierst du nur bei sequenziellen Zugriffen, die relativ selten aufkommen (überwiegend beim Verschieben großer Dateien). Die geschwindigkeitskritischen Zugriffe auf viele kleine, nicht zusammenhängende Dateien machen den wahren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von SSDs aus, reizen aber nochnichtmal S-ATA 1,5G aus.

Meine persönliche Empfehlung: Guck nach Tests und nimm die SSD mit den besten 4k-Werten, bringt den meisten Geschwindigkeitsvorteil und wird praktisch nicht durch ein langsameres Interface ausgebremst.


----------



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort 

jetzt bin ich schon etwas schlauer 

Also ich will die SSD die ich dann kaufe voll nutzen können und wollte wissen ob der PCIe SATA 3 Controller in allen Situationen schneller ist als der Onboard SATA 2 Controller? 
okay dann werd ich nochmal SSD´s vergleichen


----------



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Also nach meinem vergleich bei Marktübersicht SSDs - SSD Testberichte, Datenblätter und Vergleiche - ssd-test.de 
ist meine wahrscheinliche SSD ja auf dem 6. platz und hat eine hohe punktzahl und kann also nicht so schlecht sein


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2011)

WaffenSchieber schrieb:


> Also ich will die SSD die ich dann kaufe voll nutzen können und wollte wissen ob der PCIe SATA 3 Controller in allen Situationen schneller ist als der Onboard SATA 2 Controller?


 
Meine Vertex 2 ist am PCIe SATA 3 Controller (6Gb/s) auf jeden Fall schneller als am onboard SATA II. Das sollte bei der Vertex 3 noch stärker zur Wirkung kommen. Mit dem von Dir geplanten ASRock Controller solltest Du dann den Standard MS AHCI Controller Treiber verwenden (nicht den Marvell-Treiber). Allerdings ist es sinnvoll, Windows 7 dann neu zu installieren und vorher die aktuelle Firmware von OCZ zu installieren (Bootable Tools for OCZ Vertex/2/3, Agility2/3, Solid3, Revo, and Ibis SSD's oder in deutsch All-in-one Lösung für OCZ SandForce SSDs (Firmware Update, Secure Erase) s.a. http://www.ocztechnology.com/ssd_to...y_3,_Solid_3,_RevoDrive_3_and_RevoDrive_3_X2/).


----------



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey danke für die links 

ja also Win7 wollte ich sowieso neu drauf schmeißen um Speicher zu sparen, mein Backup passt eh nicht drauf xD

1. okay der Standard MS AHCI Controller Treiber ist wohl schon standardmässig auf der PCIe Karte drauf? Ja über Marvell hab ich schlechtes gelesen.
2. vor neuer Win7 installation die aktuelle Firmware von OCZ drauf schmeißen.

Wars das schon und richtig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das Board richtig konfiguriert ist sollte es völlig reichen und Win 7 in den allermeisten Fällen den richtigen Treiber finden ( notfalls im Vorfeld selbst downloaden ), eine PCIe Karte würde nur lohnen wenn die PCie 2.0 entspricht und dabei 4 Lanes nutzt, aber im normalen Betrieb wird man davon nicht so viel merken


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2011)

WaffenSchieber schrieb:


> Wars das schon und richtig?


 
Bascht.


----------



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Klar PCI Express 2.0 x1 

okay danke dann werde ich das so machen


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2011)

WaffenSchieber schrieb:


> Klar PCI Express 2.0 x1


 
Wenn er frei ist, steck die Karte besser in den 2. PCIe x16 (ASRock H55DE3, H55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland):


> 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*elektrisch* nur x4, *nur 2.5GT/s*)



EDIT: Brauchst Du nicht, hat ja sowieso nur x1 (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/503347).
EDIT2: Damit der externe eSATA-Port nutzbar bleibt, Hinweise im Manual beachten (http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/manual/Others/SATA3%20Card.pdf). Der externe und der zweite interne Port (unterer) sind shared.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

4 Lanes wären da eher sinnvoll was die Bandbreite angeht


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 4 Lanes wären da eher sinnvoll was die Bandbreite angeht


 
Dachte ich auch, aber die ASRock-Karte ist sowieso nur PCIe x1. Sollte aber trotzdem reichen. Ansonsten eine andere Karte nehmen (z.B. ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe 2.0 x4 | Geizhals.at Deutschland / ASUS PCIe Gen2 SATA6G, 2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe x4 | Geizhals.at Deutschland, könnten jedoch evtl. nicht funktionieren, s. Kompatibilität).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2011)

x1 reicht nicht / ist sinnlos auf seinem Board. Denn wie da auch ausdrücklich steht: 2,5 GT/s = 250 MB/s = PCIe1 Geschwindigkeit - mehr kann Intels 5er Chipsatzreihe halt einfach nicht. Entweder man kann vier dieser Lanes nutzen (was imho ne ziemlich Verschwendung für ein Laufwerk wäre - egal wie schnell), oder man hat ein Board mit x8/x8 Option und klaut der Grafikkarte eine PCIe2 Lanes (noch schlimmer) - oder man beschränkt sich auf das, was der Chipsatz bietet. Denn SATA2 ist immer noch 50 MB/s schneller, als PCIe1 und die Einbindung ins restliche System sicherlich unproblematischer. (von Preis und freibleibenden Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten ganz abgesehen)


----------



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Also soll ich die Karte in den PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (at x4 mode, 2.5GT/s) (dort wo man sonst die 2. Grafikkarte für Crossfire, SSL reinschiebt?) reinstopfen als in den kleinereren PCIe 2.0 x1?
meinst du das macht von den zugriffszeiten, geschwindigkeiten was aus?

gut dann steck ich sie lieber an den oberen Port 

oh gott also Graka darf nicht langsamer laufen, brauch die für BF3 xD 

okay also ich will keinerlei Leistungsverlust an anderen stellen meines Systems haben. 
also soll ich meine ssd nun doch lieber an den onboard sata 2 port hauen weil PCIe zu wenig power hat?


----------



## NCphalon (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja die 1-2% die du bei der GraKa verlierst merkst du eh net...


----------



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig kapiert habe kann mein PCIe nur 250 mb/s schaffen, da währe mein Onboard SATA 2 mit 300 mb/s ja schneller.

Was man da alles beachten muss xD

Also häng ich die SSD einfach an einen Onboard Port richtig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

Jepp wie es eigendlich schon am Anfang erwähnt wurde


----------



## WaffenSchieber (30. Oktober 2011)

Okay danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2011)

WaffenSchieber schrieb:


> Also soll ich die Karte in den PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (at x4 mode, 2.5GT/s) (dort wo man sonst die 2. Grafikkarte für Crossfire, SSL reinschiebt?) reinstopfen als in den kleinereren PCIe 2.0 x1?
> meinst du das macht von den zugriffszeiten, geschwindigkeiten was aus?



Nö, sollst du nicht. Eine x1-Karte in einen x4 Slot zu stecken, bringt logischerweise keinen Vorteil.



> oh gott also Graka darf nicht langsamer laufen, brauch die für BF3 xD



Da müsstest du auch keine Angst haben - denn es ist ein @x4, der vom H55 versorgt wird. Wenn du ein Board hättest, dass einen x8 Slot hat, der von der CPU mit versorgt wird, dann würde ein Einbau einer Karte in diesen Slot die Anbindung der Grafikkarte von x16 auf x8 reduzieren (Effekt mal groß, mal klein - aber imho den Geschwindigkeitsgewinn am Laufwerk nicht wert). Im Gegenzug würde aber die Karte besser angebunden werden, denn die CPU stellt Lanes mit PCIe2 Geschwindigkeit (5GT/s bzw. 500 MB/s) zur Verfügung.



> also soll ich meine ssd nun doch lieber an den onboard sata 2 port hauen weil PCIe zu wenig power hat?


 
genau.




WaffenSchieber schrieb:


> Was man da alles beachten muss xD



Tjo... - da Intel den Kunden leider Mist und den Marketingabteilungen eine Steilvorlage geliefert, als sie die 5er Chipsätze mit "PCIe2" betitelt, aber nur mit PCIe1-Geschwindigkeit versehen haben. Asrock gehört immerhin zu den Herstellern, die offen und ehrlich die reale Geschwindigkeit dazu schreiben.


----------

